# Best way to start a medium nuc in my new TBH?



## AAIndigo (Jun 14, 2015)

I will be introducing a TBH to my apiary next year. I am going with a full frame similar to Michael Bush's http://bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm

I can purchase a local overwintered medium nuc but I'm not sure how to introduce to my new hive. I'm thinking of just laying a piece of plywood over the top of the new Nuc frames so all gaps are closed (my TBH will have a pitched roof so I have the room at the top) But I will need to pull these frames at some point. 

Will I be able to pull frames on a first year hive? Possibly use these for a split later in the year?

Should I alternate these frames with my new frame-less frames? 

Should I just start with package?

This will be my second year so I dont have the resources to alter existing drawn out comb.

All comments appreciated.

AA


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

I can purchase a local overwintered medium nuc but I'm not sure how to introduce to my new hive. Treat it as a cut out.
I'm thinking of just laying a piece of plywood over the top of the new Nuc frames so all gaps are closed (my TBH will have a pitched roof so I have the room at the top) But I will need to pull these frames at some point.

Will I be able to pull frames on a first year hive? Possibly use these for a split later in the year? Possibly

Should I alternate these frames with my new frame-less frames? This can start them drawing new brood comb.

Should I just start with package? You can, but with the nuc's brood comb you get a definite jumpstart.

This will be my second year so I dont have the resources to alter existing drawn out comb.
I don't understand this?...


All comments appreciated.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>Should I just start with package?

Yes.


----------

